# Vorsicht vor gefälschten Benachrichtigungen über Microsoft-Updates



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2008)

heise online - Vorsicht vor gefÃ¤lschten Benachrichtigungen Ã¼ber Microsoft-Updates


> Kriminelle versuchen derzeit wieder mit gefälschten Benachrichtigungen
> über Sicherheits-Updates ihre Trojaner unter die Leute zu bringen.


----------



## Tonguru (26 August 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor gefälschten Benachrichtigungen über Microsoft-Updates*



> *Free Update Windows XP,Vista  * *
> 
> About this mailing: *
> You are receiving this e-mail because you subscribed to MSN Featured Offers. Microsoft respects your privacy. If you do not wish to receive this MSN Featured Offers e-mail, please click the "Unsubscribe" link below. This will not unsubscribe you from e-mail communications from third-party advertisers that may appear in MSN Feature Offers. This shall not constitute an offer by MSN. MSN shall not be responsible or liable for the advertisers' content nor any of the goods or service advertised. Prices and item availability subject to change without notice.
> ...



*Die Überschrift führt auf direktem Weg zu einer .exe-Datei, unter der Domain 89.187.49.18*


> From - Tue Aug 26 21:27:46 2008
> X-Account-Key: account9
> X-UIDL: 0MKsUu-1KY2iv22LD-000538
> X-Mozilla-Status: 0011
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor gefälschten Benachrichtigungen über Microsoft-Updates*



Tonguru schrieb:


> *Die Überschrift führt auf direktem Weg zu einer .exe-Datei, unter der Domain 89.187.49.18*


Moldavien ...


----------



## Devilfrank (27 August 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor gefälschten Benachrichtigungen über Microsoft-Updates*

This Account Has Been Suspended For Violation Of Hosting Terms And Conditions.

:sun:


----------



## TimTaylor (4 September 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor gefälschten Benachrichtigungen über Microsoft-Updates*

Interessant ist auch, wenn man die IP Adresse mal bei Google sucht 
"89.187.49.18 - Google-Suche


----------

